# night bite saugeye?



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

has anyone evry fished around here for saugeye at night? if so do you go about it lik eyou would in the day time? what are the best times to go? i work second shift and was thinking about trying it out after work, maybe later this week. any info is always appreciated


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

I have not but there are a lot of posts on here about it. Seems like a lot of folks do just that out at Buckeye lake quite a bit and have some success. I'd look around at some of these posts and you'll get a lot of info.


----------



## Swick (Mar 6, 2007)

I have tried saugeye fishing at night quite a bit. I haven't had much luck around here though. I have done well at charles mill and pleasant hill though. I just use the same things I use during the day, and they seem to do pretty well. As far as the best times, it really depends on the night. I have had nights where the bit is on all night and then i've had nights where theres only about on hour where it really turns on. Its hard telling exactly what turns them on. I haven't figured that out yet. I would just try your usual areas, cause if you've caught em there during the day you should be able to get em there at night too. They genarlly feed at night.


----------



## cubsfan (Nov 17, 2008)

Try an hour before sun rise/hour before and after sun set. You also may want to throw more rogues or husky jerks at night with a jerk pause presentation.


----------



## Wanda Walleye (Feb 22, 2008)

I agree with cubsfan, I have been on alum and caught and seen many fish caught with many different kinds of suspending baits. I usually hold the pause for a very long time sometimes 30 seconds. This is very hard to do you may have to monitor yourself with a watch at first. Change bait and presentation early and often move around as much as possible. Find what works and stick with it. This works particually good at alum and hoover not so good at indian. The dam is a good starting place.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

i was thinking of maybe hitting some spillways to try this out will report if i go


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

My favorite night fishing is done on the rip rap at Alum and Hoover. Hoover is my favorite because I live 10 minutes away from it. If I have the place to myself I like to cast suspending rogues , the larger the better at night, parallel to shore. Slow, slow, retrieve. I start steady. I will try the pause thing too because sometimes it is the correct trigger to make them hit. They usually slam the bait. The best color is a bait that has a large contrast from top to the bottom like a black back and silver sides. That seems to give off the right flash as it wobbles. This year I want to try glow. As in glow in the dark.
I have seen their backs come out of the water the saugeyes are so shallow.
As if I didn't have spring fever already. The memories of last years fish are calling. I can't wait.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Cubsfan has it correct. Use a Rouge, dark color at night. Most bites will be on the pause. When I use to smoke, I would cast out and start the retreive, then stop smoke half a cig, retreive about 10 feet and finish my cig. 

I have used the beer method as well. Cast, start retrieve, drink, retreive drink, etc.

The timeing would end up around 25- 50 seconds on the pause.

Don't laugh, it worked quite well at Alum!


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

When I lived in columbus I would stop by Deer Creek Spillway Day and Night would catch them with just some minnows.


----------

